# Hi Mount or Lo Mount Tool Boxes?



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Who has what? What do you store in there and do you have any photos of the inside? What size space do you have left in the bed?


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey - I have a 6' Bed - Here is my set up I will post more pics in the next couple days. Basicaly the front crossbox holds- Jigsaw, 1 Dewalt worm drive, 6 1/2 Rigid, My occi's, 2- 18 volt Bosch compacts in the case, 6 Stanley Yellow and Black parts boxes, 1 Makita AVT sawzall, Bosch Bulldog, side tray I have my Bosch Finecut, other is a catch all I built a extra 2 1/2 Storage shelf along the back or hinge side of the box has my dewalt bit boxes, 2 planes, knife blade storage, and other small parts.

Driver side box I built 2 pull out trays- 1 Tray has wrenchs and pliers, visegrips. Next tray has screwdrivers- nutdrivers, and flatbars, chisels, bevels, putty knifes small carpentry hand tools. The trays are divided to keep everything from mixn. Under the trays I have storage of spackle, chaulk guns, misc tape , drywall tape and lots of stuff. Under the other on a v 28 Milwaukee sawzall and flash light. 

Passenger Side- I have probably 20 pairs tin snips, 4 hand brakes, 4" Dewalt grinder, Drywall router, Chaulking guns , hand saws, coping saws, Chalk, wd 40, pvc cement, pipe dope, and probably 10 drywall knifes, and a complete set of sockets in magnetic trays- 3/8 deep , 3/8 shallow - both standard, a 1/4 standard set shallow and deep and a 1/4 metric shallow and deep just in case.

I store my levels up front in the big box laying on top everything. If I were to do it again I would buy weather gurad boxes. I haul plywood and drywall by sliding it on top of my boxes and strap it tight against my front rack works well for 5-6 pieces here and there. I constantly change stuff around but I have carried tons of tools this way and left my trailer at home works great. We have done all shapes and sizes of jobs and had utility trucks b4 the trailer I want one again but am managing expenses. Holler if you have more questions.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52098


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I never liked high side, I own a saddle box which hold things nice but does take bed space even for a frigging door. I also have had low side boxes from weather guard for years I like them but they have limits too. The high side and low side boxes limit the size of the tool cases you can fit and the sides of the truck get beat on. Next set up will be an elevated saddle with low side boxs then I'll have no storage issues.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

How on earth do you guys work from these boxes. I couldn't even fit my hand tools into them let alone any kind of power tool?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tool boxes like that are for the concrete heathens.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Not everyone wants to drive a van..........And I don't pour concrete LOL


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont drive a van buddy.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you want to go with boxes, I would suggest a utility body + high side boxes or a 48" knack box in the bed. Otherwise I don't think I could fit enough even for small jobs. I am thinking about adding this setup to my 7x14 trailer


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

If you buy any, go WeatherGaurd. Hands down best out there. I regret not buying my box from them (crossbox) but they don't make it anymore. I have an extra wide, extra deep. SOO much room


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I fit nearly everything I need inside two 48" Lo Mount tool boxes in my Ranger. I just got an F250 and I am debating about the Lo or High Mounts...I like the Lo Mounts in how the look and the visability all around the truck, but I would like to store larger items in there. I don't use tool cases for pretty much anything, so I can fit alot inside these boxes. I found a deal for two low mount 91" weatherguard tool boxes locally and its looking like that might be what I go for. I hate cross over boxes as its too hard to get at things quickly that are in the middle.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I fit nearly everything I need inside two 48" Lo Mount tool boxes in my Ranger. I just got an F250 and I am debating about the Lo or High Mounts...I like the Lo Mounts in how the look and the visability all around the truck, but I would like to store larger items in there. I don't use tool cases for pretty much anything, so I can fit alot inside these boxes. I found a deal for two low mount 91" weatherguard tool boxes locally and its looking like that might be what I go for. I hate cross over boxes as its too hard to get at things quickly that are in the middle.


 Glad to here your biz is evolving and growing. We like pics around here you should post some of your new truck. I would go for that deal on the weatherguard boxes.

Cole


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

get a van, tom. if your anti-van, then get a small enclosed trailer...you will not know how you worked without it.....


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> ....I like the Lo Mounts in how the look and the visability all around the truck, but I would like to store larger items in there. I don't use tool cases for pretty much anything, so I can fit alot inside these boxes.* I found a deal* for two low mount 91" weatherguard tool boxes locally and its looking like that might be what I go for. I hate cross over boxes as its too hard to get at things quickly that are in the middle.





Cole82 said:


> Glad to here your biz is evolving and growing. We like pics around here you should post some of your new truck. I would go for that deal on the weatherguard boxes.
> 
> Cole


 
I think you know what to do Ghost. 
I'd buy the boxes you can get a deal on....see how they work out for you, side boxes will leave plenty of room in the truck bed for other stuff. The cross body box, as you know will limit you on what is in the truck and what hangs out the back.

If those boxes don't work out...you could always sell them, if you're getting a good deal on them you probably won't loose much if you decide to go another route.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I have tall side boxes from weatherguard . ( Aluminum diamond plate) 
passenger side holds boxed tools in home made wooden boxes or in Stanly screw organisers with the yellow compartments removed . 
drivers side rear has small stuff in organisers and supplies and large un boxed tools in front .
I drive a dump truck with 11 6" bed .
I keep hand tools in water proof boxes under the bed on drivers side and compressor , hoses , cords on the passenger side . 
large tools just go in the bed .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TracRac crossover box on the truck, which is easily removed for additional space, when needed. KnaaK box on site and a big azz garage for the overflow.:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

TBF I haven't ever had either, but I do have a cap with the side tool boxes on it. On the drivers side I have all of my tool cases standing up in it (Paslodes, small router, jigsaw, stuff like that) On the other side I have a center divider with a shelf on the right in the middle. On the left I have a toolbox, a couple tool bags. On the right I have al my misc. stuff on the top shelf (chaulk, glue, blades, tape, string, stuff like that). On the bottom I have corded drill and driver, small belt sander, two circular saws, grinder. I was suprised at the amount of stuff I could get in the boxes. That being said, I would go with the high side boxes. We need some pics of the new ride too!!:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I will get photos up when its ready for work. I have been looking around for 250s for a little bit now and stumbled on the one I have now...I got it for a STEAL b/c it has the infamous 5.4L passenger headgasket oil leak. I think someone tried to repair it, snapped two studs on the exhaust manifold, causing an exhaust leak at the manifold/head and gave up. It also needs new pads/rotors/calipers.... I am in the process of replacing all that stuff and looking into upgraded/performance heads and cams for some more power while I am in fixing that oil leak.

Once all that is said and done I need to fix some dents/dings and a repaint just to make her look new again (thinking about going with a Lexus Pearl White). Followed by lettering...maybe..... and then some boxes and replacing the SystemOne ladder rack with a custom alum rack from that dude that advertises on here (based in NC).

...maybe I will take photos along the way and create a thread on the progress....
It also helps I was a pretty decent autobody tech before I starting into this and I still have ties back to the company i worked for as well as the guy who worked there....so I get painting at a great discount. My brother currently is a mechanic in a great private shop, of which I have made good friends with the shop owner and forman....not only do they let my brother work on my truck there, and let me have parts at cost...then let me work on my own truck there when ever... So I have a little bit of a leg up on a project like this.

I have to say its nice to put down the carpentry tools and pick-up the mech tool once in a while. Work out the old skills a bit to keep them "fresh"


For now, I still rock the Ranger in all its tiny glory.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

look up the System one ladder rack system. I love it on my truck with boxes up on the rails. they open up nice and big and I can organize and fit a lot of tools in there plus I have my trailer too for larger jobs. Do I miss my old rusted utility body, yes. but I like this setup, especially the built in ratchet strapping that makes it so easy to strap down material. 

ladderracks.com is their website and they are made right here in NJ, in pennington. Not cheap but worth every cent. I'm going to build more dividers into my boxes and eliminate a lot of the plastic boxes that some tools come in, I'll have room just as many tools as my old util body had.

just read your last post. why are you replacing the old system one, is it wrecked? mine I got used and the guy barely used it. I upgraded with a second diamond plate box and I really like how they open up and it's easy to get to everything.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

System one racks are horriable. The ratchet tie downs are too larger and the teeth are too course so you either have to CRAM down on your material or its too loose. The was the rack rails curve over, it causes trim and what not to slip inbetween and loosen up or it will mark and screw up the trim. The "sharp" edges mess with material, it pretty hard to slid heavy objects up there.....

I just enjoy the rack on my Ranger far better.


----------

